# Topics > Applications > Advertising in virtual reality, in computer and video games, in AI programs >  Automated Facebook marketing platform, EXOD.ai Technologies, Inc., Montreal, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - EXOD.ai Technologies, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to EXOD.ai - How to use the platform

Oct 22, 2020

----------

